# Fragen zum CUBE67 von Murrelektronik vs. irgendwas von Siemens?



## Eleu (27 Februar 2019)

Hallo,

geplant ist bei uns eine neue Anlage mit S7-1500er Steuerung und dann am Profinet, ein CUBE67-System von Murrelektronik.

Wir haben keinerlei Erfahrung damit und ich stelle es mir so vor, wie beim ASI - Bus? 
Es gibt einen Master am Profinet und daran angeschlossen sind dann die ASI Module.

Wir haben was ASI Bus angeht, was von IFM  bei einer anderen Anlage im Einsatz und was mich daran gestört hat war, dass es nicht besonders komfortabel 
beim Projektieren in der HW-Konfig. war. Den E/A Adressbereich musste man manuell im ASI Master konfigurieren und dabei dann aufpassen, dass die ASI Slaves, auch im jeweiligen Bereich liegen.
Schön wäre es ja, wenn so etwas automatisch grafisch dargestellt würde, indem ich einfach einen ASI - Slave, in die HW - Konfig ziehe, so wie bei einem PN- Device.
Nun weiß ich nicht, ob das bei ASI Komponenten von Siemens so funktioniert, oder ob man da die Adressen auch manuell im ASI Master eintragen muss?   

Wie funktioniert das beim CUBE67 System und was ist das für ein Bussystem was da aufgespannt wird (Vllt. CAN-Bus?)
Gibt es etwas vergleichbares von Siemens? Was ist besser?

Ich persönlich finde eine gewisse Systemhomogenität hat was für sich, da man dann eben nur einen Ansprechpartner, bei eventuellen Schwierigkeiten hat?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem CUBE67 und wie seht ihr das im Vergleich mit einem ähnlichen System von Siemens?

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## maxder2te (27 Februar 2019)

Servus,

beim Cub67 (unbedingt die Cube67+ Ausführung verwenden), gibts, so von dir beschrieben, einen "Master". Das Ding nennt man Busknoten.
Unterlagert werden 2 CAN-Busse betrieben, an denen dann x (ich glaube 8) Module pro Bus betrieben werden können, mit einer Gesamtläge von jeweils 30m.

Konfiguriert wird das ganze Zetral im der Konfig des PN-Teilnehmers (in S7 oder TIA) - eine Fummelei wie bei ASi gibts nicht.
Der Vorteil ist (wie bei ASi) klar, dass man vom Master zu den IO-Inseln mit einem Hybrid-Kabel (Bus + Versorgung) gehen kann und es eine ganze Reihe verschiedenster Module gibt.
Setzt man digitale IOs, IO-Link oder Analoge IOs mit nicht ganz zu hohen Ansprüchen ein, funktioniert das System super - solange man sich an die Aufbaurichtlinien (vor allem Bus-Ausdehnung) hält.

Ich finde es recht sinnvoll, wenn viele IOs im Umkreis von 10 Metern verteilt sind. Man muss nicht mit Profinet zu jeder Insel hin, und muss nicht umgekehrt mit jeder Sensorleitung zum zentralen Punkt (wie das z.B. bei einer Festo CPX oder Siemens ET200pro der Fall wäre). Es ist auch ganz nett bei Handlingaufgaben, wo man durch 1-2 Schleppketten durch muss. Mit Profinet geht man den Busknoten am feststehenden Teil heran, durch die Schleppkette läuft dann nur noch das Hydrid-Kabel vom Cube67.


Das einzige Siemens-System, das funktional einigermaßen in die Nähe kommt, ist die ET200AL, wobei hier immer 2 Kabel gebraucht werden und das System nicht so flexibel ist. Sehr ähnlich, aber wesentlich flexibler, ist noch das X67-System von B&R.

Eine technisch dem Cube67-System ähnliche Lösung wäre die Verwendung von IO-Link. Der IO-Link Master ist eine IP67-Insel (z.B. BNI PNT-508-105-Z015 von Balluff), von den IO-Link Kanälen fährt man dann zu IO-Hubs (z.B. https://www.balluff.com/local/at/productfinder/#/ca/A0009/cg/G0903?data=&cal_iolink ) weiter. Das ganze erlaubt keine Peer-To-Peer-Lösungen und man muss oftmals wieder etwas im Mastermodul oder im IO-Hub konfigurieren. Das ganze hat den Nachteil, dass IO-Link zwar von Siemens unterstützt wird. Die Siemens-eigenen IO-Link Master sind aber bescheiden zu konfurieren - da sind Balluff und Murrelektronik wesentlich einfacher und flexibler.


----------



## maxder2te (27 Februar 2019)

Eleu schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das beim CUBE67 System und was ist das für ein Bussystem was da aufgespannt wird (Vllt. CAN-Bus?)


Ach ja, um irgendwelche CAN-Spezifika muss man sich nicht kümmern, das wird vom Bus-Knoten gemacht.




Eleu schrieb:


> Gibt es etwas vergleichbares von Siemens? Was ist besser?


"Besser" liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters....................




Eleu schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde eine gewisse Systemhomogenität hat was für sich, da man dann eben nur einen Ansprechpartner, bei eventuellen Schwierigkeiten hat?



der war gut
*ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2019)

Wir hatten bei einer größeren Anlage IO-Link von Balluff an Siemens 300-er.
Davon sind wir aber wieder weg, die Konfigfurationsmöglichkeiten sind zwar sehr vielseitig, aber trotzdem zu kompliziert und nicht zentral zu machen (Web-basiert am IO-Link-Master).
Hauptproblem, man kann die Konfiguration nicht komplett mit einem Rutsch sichern, sondern muß an jeden Master ran. Nach ein paar Monaten wußte keiner mehr, was da genau parametriert wurde und insbesondere, wie es ging!!!! Besonders, wenn jemand ran mußte, der nicht damit und mit der Anlage vertraut war, wurde es brenzlig.

Fazit: Bei aller Einsparung, weniger Kabelei etc., das wiegt den ganzen Ärger und Streß in keiner Weise auf. Wir verkabeln im Moment wieder Profinet mit Businseln der jeweiligen Hersteller, Servo mit Profisafe und ET200, sowie ET200AL.


----------



## Eleu (27 Februar 2019)

maxder2te schrieb:


> der war gut
> *ROFL*



Bei einer älteren Anlage sind uns sind in der Vergangenheit, immer Wago - DP- Slaves an einer S7400 nach einem Netzausfall kaputt gegangen.
Sie wurden dann von der S7 nicht mehr als DP Teilnehmer erkannt und mussten ausgewechselt werden. I
Im Reparaturbericht von Wago stand dann immer nur "Die Aufwendungen für die Überprüfung des Artikels übersteigen dessen Neuwert. Der Artikel liegt außerhalb des Gewährleistungszeitraums" 

Gruß
Eleu


----------



## maxder2te (27 Februar 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir hatten bei einer größeren Anlage IO-Link von Balluff an Siemens 300-er.
> Davon sind wir aber wieder weg, die Konfigfurationsmöglichkeiten sind zwar sehr vielseitig, aber trotzdem zu kompliziert und nicht zentral zu machen (Web-basiert am IO-Link-Master).
> Hauptproblem, man kann die Konfiguration nicht komplett mit einem Rutsch sichern, sondern muß an jeden Master ran. Nach ein paar Monaten wußte keiner mehr, was da genau parametriert wurde und insbesondere, wie es ging!!!! Besonders, wenn jemand ran mußte, der nicht damit und mit der Anlage vertraut war, wurde es brenzlig.
> 
> Fazit: Bei aller Einsparung, weniger Kabelei etc., das wiegt den ganzen Ärger und Streß in keiner Weise auf. Wir verkabeln im Moment wieder Profinet mit Businseln der jeweiligen Hersteller, Servo mit Profisafe und ET200, sowie ET200AL.



Kann ich verstehen, die Variante mit IO-Link macht aus meiner Sicht nur Sinn, wenn ich eine Serienmaschine habe und die Parametrierung der IO-Link-Teilnehmer zentral aus der CPU mache (das muss man halt programmieren). Für eine klassische Sonderanlage ist das nicht - egal ob auf den Master Siemens oder Balluff oder sonst was drauf steht.

Cube67 geht da einen anderen Weg, da du eben alles zentral in der HW-Konfig parametrierst - genau wie bei den PN-Inseln - und doch nicht überall mit PN hin musst.
Das "echte" PN-Gegenstück zu den Cube67 heißt Impact67, gibts halt nur als digitale IOs.


----------



## Eleu (27 Februar 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Fazit: Bei aller Einsparung, weniger Kabelei etc., das wiegt den ganzen Ärger und Streß in keiner Weise auf. Wir verkabeln im Moment wieder Profinet mit Businseln der jeweiligen Hersteller, Servo mit Profisafe und ET200, sowie ET200AL.



Mit anderen Worten, ihr verwendet nur ein Bussystem (Profinet I/O) und nur die Devices kommen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern.
Ich kenne ET200AL nicht, ist aber im HW-Katalog von Step 7 mit E/A Modulen enthalten. 
Also alles kann man dann ausschließlich in der HW-Konfig konfigurieren und auch diagnostizieren.

Der Vorteil demgegenüber bei CUBE67, wäre der geringere Verkabelungsaufwand?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2019)

Bei uns ist Cube67+ seit Jahren Standard.
Es sind hunderte Module in der Fabrik verbaut.
Wichtig ist, dass man sich an die Systemvorgaben hält und Erdung / Potentialausgleich / Schirm vernünftig ausführt.
Dann läuft das System ohne Probleme.


----------



## Eleu (27 Februar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei uns ist Cube67+ seit Jahren Standard.
> Es sind hunderte Module in der Fabrik verbaut.
> Wichtig ist, dass man sich an die Systemvorgaben hält und Erdung / Potentialausgleich / Schirm vernünftig ausführt.
> Dann läuft das System ohne Probleme.



Erzielt man mit der Cube67 Lösung, einen Vorteil bezüglich irgendwelcher Zykluszeiten? Normal bestimmt der Zyklus der CPU wie schnell E/A`s verarbeitet werden, 
unabhängig davon, ob nun nur Profinet eingesetzt wird. Ist es mit CUBE67 vllt. sogar langsamer, weil der Busknoten das erst aufsammeln muss?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2019)

Eleu schrieb:


> Erzielt man mit der Cube67 Lösung, einen Vorteil bezüglich irgendwelcher Zykluszeiten? Normal bestimmt der Zyklus der CPU wie schnell E/A`s verarbeitet werden,
> unabhängig davon, ob nun nur Profinet eingesetzt wird. Ist es mit CUBE67 vllt. sogar langsamer, weil der Busknoten das erst aufsammeln muss?



Deine Aussage ist nicht zu 100% korrekt.
Bussysteme haben auch Abtast- und Aktualisierungszeiten.
Und die können auch langsamer als die Zykluszeit der Steuerung sein.
Wir hatten noch nie Probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit, aber wenn du Details brauchst, dann ruf doch bei Murr an.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## maxder2te (28 Februar 2019)

Eleu schrieb:


> Erzielt man mit der Cube67 Lösung, einen Vorteil bezüglich irgendwelcher Zykluszeiten? Normal bestimmt der Zyklus der CPU wie schnell E/A`s verarbeitet werden,
> unabhängig davon, ob nun nur Profinet eingesetzt wird. Ist es mit CUBE67 vllt. sogar langsamer, weil der Busknoten das erst aufsammeln muss?



Ich hab mal eine Weile Applikationen mit Cube67 (noch ohne +) gemacht, wo es wichtg war, konstante Reaktionszeiten mit einer Wiederholgenauigkeit im Bereich 10 ms zu erreichen. Das ganze lief mit einem Cube67 Busknoten an 1,5 MBit/s Profibus, an dem 6 Module betrieben worden sind (4 Digital, 2 Analog) völlig unauffällig. Wenn du sehr kurze Systemreaktionszeiten benötigst, würde ich ggf. mal Murrelektronik zu Hilfe nehmen, ob und wie das geht - das wird aber auch mit Siemens-Komponenten tricky. IRT geht definitiv nicht, habe ich aber auch noch nie gebraucht.

Zum Handling der Konfiguration würde ich dir empfehlen, einfach mal die gsd herunterzuladen und dich mal mit der HW-Konfig zu spielen.
https://shop.murrelektronik.de/I-O-Systeme/Cube67/Busknoten/Cube67-Busknoten-56526.html

lg


----------

